# Wolves at Suns



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Should have been up 5 at the half but Jake Voskuhl can't make a WIDE OPEN LAYUP and Sprewell come back and hits a 3 and another one on the next posession.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Steve Nash putting Kandi on the floor with a fake. :laugh: 

That was almost as funny as Voskuhl's layup.

Marion and JJ have to get better at looking for Amare.
Amare is dominating but Q and Marion combine for 3 times as many attempts..


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

If Hunter isn't injured or somewhat limited for action D'Antoni is a retard regarding that.

Playing Jake could cost us the game if it end up being close.

Hunter plays in the 2nd half and immediately makes a difference while Jake killed his own team.

A loss would just not feel right tonight. We look like the better team but are shooting 2-14 from the arc.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Hunter just swatted KG.

Play the man!


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

That's a joke. Amare misses shot with plenty time of the clock, gets the ball back, horn goes off for no reason as he makes a layup and gets fouled but the refs wave it off afterall because the horn went off.

The refs screwed us up real bad here. That was pathetic. Refs shouldn't decide a game like that in the 4th quarter.

2-17 behind the arc...


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)




----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

kg so far is having a way better game then amare


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Looks like we were a Jake layup and a blown off 3pt play away from beating the Wolves despite

- shooting 2-18 from behind the arc compared to 8-19 for the Wolves

- getting outrebounded by 12

- JJ and Q combining for 7-27 shooting

Well 13-3 not going to kill us.


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Mmmmm, man, I just saw the scores. 

Looks like Suns choke bad on the 3 point line. 

I really want them to win this one to prove that they are for real. Well, it's not a bad loss after all. It's 4 pt loss which is a close game. 

But people are going to say "Ha Ha, Suns lost to their first test...blah blah blah". Well, they didn't get blown out and they competed. I just wish they could have won this one. damg

Jimmy


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Amareca</b>!
> Looks like we were a Jake layup and a blown off 3pt play away from beating the Wolves despite
> 
> - shooting 2-18 from behind the arc compared to 8-19 for the Wolves
> ...


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

ops i guess it screwed up but heres what i wanted to say

this was a hard loss for the suns in my view becaues they've lost to 2 western title contenders at home


----------



## jibikao (Nov 14, 2004)

Suns now loses more at home than away... geeze.

Who is the other title contender? Kings? 

Well, to be honest, I never expect Suns would win a Title. Let's be realistic here. Suns was the worst West team last year and so far they've already exceeded most people's expectation. That's good enough for me. I just want them to get to the playoff and that should be the goal of this year. I ain't that greedy yet. 

Jimmy


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The scary thing is, the wolves played a bad game........


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> ops i guess it screwed up but heres what i wanted to say
> 
> this was a hard loss for the suns in my view becaues they've lost to 2 western title contenders at home



Alot of people didnt even expect them to make the playoffs(like u). I dont think losing to the t wolves and sactown in the final seconds will hurt us all that much. After all were still 13-3. If anything it proves we can contend with the best.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Alot of people didnt even expect them to make the playoffs(like u). I dont think losing to the t wolves and sactown in the final seconds will hurt us all that much. After all were still 13-3. If anything it proves we can contend with the best.


Ive never made a statement saying that suns will not make it to the playoffs and they didnt not lose in the dying seconds twolves were up by about 7 points with 2min to go


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sheefo13</b>!
> The scary thing is, the wolves played a bad game........


I missed the game, but looking at the box score this seems like a pretty hilarious comment. Garnett had 23, 19 and 8, Sprewell was huge from behind the arc, the Wolves had 97 points and 22 offensive rebounds, and *they* had a bad game?

Meanwhile, the Suns took 18 threes and shot 11%, JJ and Q combined for 7-27, Amare had a whopping 4 rebounds in 37 minutes and our bench combined for an exciting 1-6 from the floor and 6 turnovers in 40 minutes.

But it's scary that the Wolves had a bad game.

lol?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> Ive never made a statement saying that suns will not make it to the playoffs and they didnt not lose in the dying seconds twolves were up by about 7 points with 2min to go


I know for a fcat you have so there is no point in lying. Not only that but you continue to insult Syeve Nash' play when he has arguably been the best PG this year. Soooo i really doubt you follow or understand the Sun's this year.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> 
> 
> I know for a fcat you have so there is no point in lying. Not only that but you continue to insult Syeve Nash' play when he has arguably been the best PG this year. Soooo i really doubt you follow or understand the Sun's this year.


Kid, i dont understand you're posts becaues ive never ones insulted nash or made a comment that the suns wont make a playoff if you could find these statements please notify me.:grinning:


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

First off, Dont call me kid cuz im older then you are. And second off, i know you said the suns wouldnt even make the playoffs. Im not going to find it cuz i dont care that much but its a little annoying when u go on the susn boards just to predict the Suns are going to lose and to promote stodamire just becuz u have im in ur pool.


----------



## Pejavlade (Jul 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>KidCanada101</b>!
> First off, Dont call me kid cuz im older then you are. And second off, i know you said the suns wouldnt even make the playoffs. Im not going to find it cuz i dont care that much but its a little annoying when u go on the susn boards just to predict the Suns are going to lose and to promote stodamire just becuz u have im in ur pool.


lol, kidCanada thats where i got kid but you might have missed that, anyway im not going to argue with you and get accused of something i didnt do, maybe u should do some growing up


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pejavlade</b>!
> 
> 
> lol, kidCanada thats where i got kid but you might have missed that, anyway im not going to argue with you and get accused of something i didnt do, maybe u should do some growing up


w/e IMO you're kindof a walking contradiction but lets just both forget about it.


----------



## carrrnuttt (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey guys.

1st post, but have been watching this board for about a couple of months now.

My only comments/questions are these...

...WHY is Voskuhl over Hunter in the line-up?

...WHY, when Hunter is obviously doing well against KG, do you take him out? I think the adage of "don't fix what isn't broken" applies here.

I know that the Suns have thrived on the small, fast line-up, but when the other team is succesfully slowing you down, what is wrong with fighting height with height - which was obviously working.


----------



## Arclite (Nov 2, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>carrrnuttt</b>!
> ...WHY is Voskuhl over Hunter in the line-up?
> 
> ...WHY, when Hunter is obviously doing well against KG, do you take him out? I think the adage of "don't fix what isn't broken" applies here.
> ...


You hit the nail on the head there. Even last year when he was playing "well" I was anti-Voskuhl. The guy just sucks. And it doesn't help that refs pick on him so much, but I mean come on. Hunter has come in numerous times and provided a little lift, only to not see the court again.

The only reason I think Hunter doesn't see more floor time is that he's not a good rebounder. Which is strange, considering his length and athleticism he should be an amazing rebounder. Just goes to show how much of rebounding is about positioning and picking your spots.


----------

